# Bank account/gym help



## Natpat (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi,

I want to join a gym, the gym have said I need a bank account number even if I pay the whole amount for 6 months up front.

I don't need a Spanish bank account, and I don't really want one since it is proving a hassle, but if somebody can help me find an easy way to get one that would be fantastic.

I don't have residence, or a non-resident card, I have been to BBVA and Santander who said I need to get a non-residency card from the police which sounds like far to much hassle.

The internet is a source of conflicting info, in some places it says I don't need a non-resident card, but it doesn['t tell me which banks offer this.

Is there some bank that will let me open an account with just my passport as ID?

Thanks for any help, I'm getting really frustrated by this!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Natpat said:


> Hi,
> 
> I want to join a gym, the gym have said I need a bank account number even if I pay the whole amount for 6 months up front.
> 
> ...


I only needed my passport to open my bank account - in fact I opened it before I even moved to Spain, when I was here looking at properties. so I didnt even have a Spanish address - that was Sol bank

Cant you give the gym your UK bank details??

Jo


----------



## Natpat (Sep 11, 2008)

That sounds ideal I will try Sol bank, will also try negotiating with the Gym to put down an English account.

Thanks for the quick reply!


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

jojo said:


> Cant you give the gym your UK bank details?? Jo


It's VERY unlikely they'll take it, as they could not bill in Euros.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Also try Cam Bank, we opend an account before purchasing a property and whilst still residing in the UK. We're now with Banesto, we also found them to be very helpful.


----------



## Raffer (May 30, 2008)

Caja Madrid you only need passport or rent agreement


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Raffer said:


> Caja Madrid you only need passport or rent agreement


Do you live here?


----------



## Natpat (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes, but just for 9 months on secondment. And my company pay for my flat, so I'm not even sure if I have proof of address or not.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Natpat said:


> Yes, but just for 9 months on secondment. And my company pay for my flat, so I'm not even sure if I have proof of address or not.


Off we go into that horrible grey area again!!! 
You should of course register as a resident .... but I agree in your case whats the point!!
Do you have a UK reg car here? If so, thats something to think about.



Anyway ..... In reality I'm not sure how you are going to function properly here without a Spanish bank account. I'me with SOL bank also ... its easy to open an account and I am almost certain it will make your stay here a lot easier


----------



## Natpat (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks for your reply

I get paid in pounds and I have a Nationwide account in England, so I just get the cash out for free here. I've managed so far with PrePay Internet, Pay as you Go sim card, just the gym membership to go! (Fingers crossed) What else would I need the bank account for?

I haven't got a car, so no need to worry about that.

I have contacted Solbank, they don't have any branches in Madrid so I'm not sure if it can all be done online or not.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

ANOTHER OPTION is to see if your home bank can offer you overseas banking facilities in a foreign branch. This used to be possible - but only at the same bank of course.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Natpat said:


> What else would I need the bank account for?
> 
> I haven't got a car, so no need to worry about that.
> 
> I have contacted Solbank, they don't have any branches in Madrid so I'm not sure if it can all be done online or not.


Ahh OK, thats a shame about SOL. Yes, you can bank online fairly easily.

I dont know your circumstances so I dont know ... obviously you sorted internet, but anything that needs regular payments such as water, electric etc etc will need a d/d. Maybe thats all covered with your package / by your employer. Also check your r/ex that Natwest are charging you .... just thought, you're not a NatWest employee are you


----------

